# Patent: Canon continues to develop fast RF prime lens optical formulas



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 27, 2021)

> Canon continues to patent optical formulas for fast RF mount prime lenses. This patent deals with limiting aberration fluctuation when focusing.
> Canon is currently missing RF L prime lenses wider than 50mm (I’m not counting the RF 5.2mm f/2.8 Dual Lens Fisheye), and I expect that to change relatively soon.
> Canon RF 18mm f/1.8
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 27, 2021)

18mm f/1.8? Oh yeah...


----------



## csibra (Dec 27, 2021)

OK, I developing a lens too:

Focal length: 84.3 mm
F-number: 0.71
Half angle of view (°): 14.32°
Image height: 24.54mm
Lens total length: 132.66mm
BF: 15.41mm

This will be an autofocus lens with hyper drive liquid focusing elements, and with 8 stop image stabilization.


----------



## Exploreshootshare (Dec 27, 2021)

I’m actually hoping for a 12mm F2 (or something similar) because the uwa zooms all got a bit wider and maybe canon will do the same with the RF version of the EF 14mm L


----------



## Jethro (Dec 27, 2021)

csibra said:


> OK, I developing a lens too:
> 
> Focal length: 84.3 mm
> F-number: 0.71
> ...


Harry??


----------



## Besisika (Dec 27, 2021)

Patiently waiting for the RF 135mm 2.0


----------



## Mmm Toast (Dec 27, 2021)

I just want the 24m 1.4, can you make this happen Canon Rumors Guy?


----------



## entoman (Dec 27, 2021)

I'm just waiting for the price of the 100-500mm to drop to a more affordable level and become more easily available. I've already got the 24-105mm F4L, the 600mm F11 and 800mm F11. Most of the other existing RF lenses and those on the roadmap have limited appeal to me - the 100mm macro for example is optically no better than my existing 11 year old EF 100mm macro, and the "aspherical aberration control" is just an unwanted extra for macro work.

It would I suppose be nice to have AF in a tilt-shift, but I can happily live with the manual focus of my 24mm TS-E. A lens that would be really useful to me would be a compact stabilised AF 180mm F5.6 macro, but I'll be banging my head against a brick wall forever more waiting for that to happen. Ends of minor rant, relax, take a pill.


----------



## sanj (Dec 28, 2021)

I thought 1.2 or 1.4 was considered 'fast' for prime lenses.


----------



## becceric (Dec 28, 2021)

csibra said:


> OK, I developing a lens too:
> 
> Focal length: 84.3 mm
> F-number: 0.71
> ...


I thought I was reading a post from Harryfilm for a second there...


----------



## Inspired (Dec 28, 2021)

Any word on the tilt shift?


----------



## becceric (Dec 28, 2021)

Jethro said:


> Harry??


So, I guess I should read other’s responses before I post...


----------



## Kiton (Dec 28, 2021)

I am totally down to pre-order a 28 and 85 1.8 the moment the out!!


----------



## Kiton (Dec 28, 2021)

sanj said:


> I thought 1.2 or 1.4 was considered 'fast' for prime lenses.


Nikon and leica made the names on f2 glass for decades, and that was a period when 400 tri-x was "fast film"  A 1.8 or 2 is just perfect for me! Bring them on!


----------



## sanj (Dec 28, 2021)

Kiton said:


> Nikon and leica made the names on f2 glass for decades, and that was a period when 400 tri-x was "fast film"  A 1.8 or 2 is just perfect for me! Bring them on!


Sure. But...


----------



## unfocused (Dec 28, 2021)

CRGuy's lens roadmap lists a 24mm f1.8 STM macro, not sure if this is the same lens, but I'd be surprised if Canon released both an "L" and non "L" version in the same aperture/focal length. 

If I had to guess, I would be surprised if we will see all these lenses, especially in the near term. Hard to imagine both an 18mm and a 20mm. Eighteen, 24 and 28 make the most sense to me, although I'm not sure how popular 28mm lenses are today.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Dec 28, 2021)

csibra said:


> OK, I developing a lens too:
> 
> Focal length: 84.3 mm
> F-number: 0.71
> ...


Two please.


----------



## PhotoGenerous (Dec 28, 2021)

Besisika said:


> Patiently waiting for the RF 135mm 2.0


Or the 135mm 1.4 that's on the roadmap.


----------



## Quackator (Dec 28, 2021)

In dark environments video AF isn't as reliable as one would want, the C70 with the RF 15-35mm fails me too often.
3D-AF on the Ronin RS2 solves this problem, but unfortunately only on manual focus lenses without any calibration drift. I'd love lenses that can engage hard stops on both ends for external focus drives, if required. 

Looking at the LIDAR 4D-AF of the coming Ronin 4D, this will soon prove helpful.

The alternative of course would be to build a LIDAR add-on for Canon cameras as well. That would work with internal focus drives, then.


----------



## csibra (Dec 28, 2021)

Jethro said:


> Harry??


I'm definietly not Harry, but who is he?


----------



## padam (Dec 28, 2021)

csibra said:


> I'm definietly not Harry, but who is he?





https://www.canonrumors.com/forum/members/harryfilm.377835/#recent-content


----------



## Antono Refa (Dec 28, 2021)

Inspired said:


> Any word on the tilt shift?


There's this post, which says two auto focus tilt shift lenses for the RF mount are planned.

Its a niche in which Canon has a lead on other manufacturers, so TS-R lenses will arrive sooner or later. Canon would have to offer more than just slapping on an extension tube with drop-in filter & improved electronics for people to upgrade. So a big upgrade, such as wider lens or AF motor, are required, which makes me bet on later.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 28, 2021)

entoman said:


> I'm just waiting for the price of the 100-500mm to drop to a more affordable level and become more easily available. I've already got the 24-105mm F4L, the 600mm F11 and 800mm F11. Most of the other existing RF lenses and those on the roadmap have limited appeal to me - the 100mm macro for example is optically no better than my existing 11 year old EF 100mm macro, and the "aspherical aberration control" is just an unwanted extra for macro work.
> 
> It would I suppose be nice to have AF in a tilt-shift, but I can happily live with the manual focus of my 24mm TS-E. A lens that would be really useful to me would be a compact stabilised AF 180mm F5.6 macro, but I'll be banging my head against a brick wall forever more waiting for that to happen. Ends of minor rant, relax, take a pill.



Out of interest, why both the f/11 superteles?


----------



## entoman (Dec 28, 2021)

scyrene said:


> Out of interest, why both the f/11 superteles?


i have the RF 600mm F11, RF 800mm F11 and EF 100-400mm with 1.4 extender.

The 800mm is for maximum reach when photographing small birds in good lighting, e.g. it was my main lens when photographing birds recently in Kenya. In the UK it's less useful due to the lower light levels. The 600mm is mostly for photographing larger birds in the UK - swans, ducks, geese, gulls etc, where I don't want or need the extra reach of the 800mm. I can get away with slower shutter speeds with the 600mm. Both of these lenses are very light and have excellent stabilisation, so are used almost entirely for hand-held work.

The zoom is mainly for when I'm on safari photographing animals and birds of varying sizes, from a vehicle, when I have less control over camera-subject distance. It's also useful for dragonflies and small reptiles/amphibians, due to the much closer MFD.

Yes, it's overkill and I'll get around to rationalising my setup in 2022. I'll most likely sell the 100-400mm, 1.4 extender and 600mm F11, which can all be replaced by the RF 100-500mm. I'll keep the 800mm though.


----------



## AJ (Dec 28, 2021)

unfocused said:


> CRGuy's lens roadmap lists a 24mm f1.8 STM macro, not sure if this is the same lens, but I'd be surprised if Canon released both an "L" and non "L" version in the same aperture/focal length.
> 
> If I had to guess, I would be surprised if we will see all these lenses, especially in the near term. Hard to imagine both an 18mm and a 20mm. Eighteen, 24 and 28 make the most sense to me, although I'm not sure how popular 28mm lenses are today.



Yes, too I wonder if these are patents for the rumored 24/1.8, along with similar formulas to prevent copycats. I doubt these are L lenses - they'd be f/1.4 to compete with Sigma's Art lenses, for these focal lengths.


----------



## scyrene (Dec 29, 2021)

entoman said:


> i have the RF 600mm F11, RF 800mm F11 and EF 100-400mm with 1.4 extender.
> 
> The 800mm is for maximum reach when photographing small birds in good lighting, e.g. it was my main lens when photographing birds recently in Kenya. In the UK it's less useful due to the lower light levels. The 600mm is mostly for photographing larger birds in the UK - swans, ducks, geese, gulls etc, where I don't want or need the extra reach of the 800mm. I can get away with slower shutter speeds with the 600mm. Both of these lenses are very light and have excellent stabilisation, so are used almost entirely for hand-held work.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## AlanF (Dec 29, 2021)

entoman said:


> i have the RF 600mm F11, RF 800mm F11 and EF 100-400mm with 1.4 extender.
> 
> The 800mm is for maximum reach when photographing small birds in good lighting, e.g. it was my main lens when photographing birds recently in Kenya. In the UK it's less useful due to the lower light levels. The 600mm is mostly for photographing larger birds in the UK - swans, ducks, geese, gulls etc, where I don't want or need the extra reach of the 800mm. I can get away with slower shutter speeds with the 600mm. Both of these lenses are very light and have excellent stabilisation, so are used almost entirely for hand-held work.
> 
> ...


Interestingly, WEX has had 6 used 600mm f/11s on sale for a few weeks now - they don't seem as popular as the 800/11. I'm keeping the RF 100-400mm as well as the 100-500mm as it is so light and much less conspicuous for me as an alternative and my wife loves it. You might want to keep the RF 1.4x as it pairs very well with the 100-500mm, as does the RF 2x. The RF 800mm f/11 is better than the RF 600mm f/11 in low light as delivers more photons per duck, equivalent to nearly one stop (8/10ths). I find the 100-500mm like you just right for using framing close up and shooting insects very close up.


----------



## Etienne (Dec 29, 2021)

Some high quality lenses to take advantage of small size?
Your mirrorless kit ends up as big and heavy as a DSLR kit, or bigger.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 29, 2021)

These are replacements for the bread-and-butter EF primes. The 18-20 region should be much better than the EF 20. I have the RF 16 and it is quite fun, but not as fast as these.


----------



## Finn (Jan 1, 2022)

entoman said:


> I'll most likely sell the 100-400mm, 1.4 extender and 600mm F11, which can all be replaced by the RF 100-500mm.


The RF 100-500 is an excellent lens. I just returned a 2.5 week rental of one and it performed fantastic on my R5.

The 18mm f/1.8 sounds fantastic. I hope we see it.


----------



## fariff (Jan 2, 2022)

Canon Rumors Guy said:


> Continue reading...



Canon RF 20mm f/1.8​
Focal length: 20.48mm
F-number: 1.44
Shouldn’t this be an RF 20mm f/1.4?


----------



## RayValdez360 (Jan 4, 2022)

man just give us an s35 crop zoom already.


----------



## gbasilemc (Jan 4, 2022)

I personally wait for a canon RF replacement for my sigma 14mm 1.8 that is great for milky way and northern lights and wouldn't be against a bigger aperture (after all, RF mount was supposed to be more adapted for that no ?)


----------

